# Leaves curling and turning color



## hawaiian5 (May 7, 2016)

Can anyone help me to diagnose these problems. Plant has been transplanted in roots organics since 2  weeks ago in a 3 gal pot.  Out edge of leaf is curling up, and some leaf tips are curling up and down. Also haves edges of leaf turning color with weird scabby looking spots/ discoloration. Haven't gave her any nutes since transplant. I did however sprayed her with a little neem oil and sal suds soap. 

View attachment KIMG0390.jpg


View attachment KIMG0389.jpg


View attachment KIMG0387.jpg


View attachment KIMG0386.jpg


View attachment KIMG0384.jpg


View attachment KIMG0383.jpg


View attachment KIMG0382.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (May 7, 2016)

what are the temps?


----------



## hawaiian5 (May 8, 2016)

Anyone? I just came home to this. Need help right away. 

View attachment KIMG0392.jpg


View attachment KIMG0391.jpg


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2016)

Sorry not familiar with Roots organics. Plus the LED lights makes it hard to see the true colors.

What Roots are you using? Why the neem oil? Do you feed the plant or the soil? Have you fed them?


----------



## hawaiian5 (May 8, 2016)

It's roots organics Greenfield. I haven't fed her since I transplanted her in the pot she's currently in, which was 2 weeks ago. As for the color, it's like a tan color and even looks a little whitish. Looks like ash in some places. It's more dominant at the top of plant.


----------



## hawaiian5 (May 8, 2016)

Here's a couple pics I just took under regular sunlight. Cloudy day and it's only 6am so not that bright. 

View attachment KIMG0396.jpg


View attachment KIMG0395.jpg


View attachment KIMG0394.jpg


View attachment KIMG0393.jpg


----------



## SHOT (May 8, 2016)

Are u checking ur ph? I had that discoloration once and it was a ph problem


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 11, 2016)

whats the temp of your room? 
how close are they to the light? 
what size watt diodes are u using? 
have u checked the underside of the leaflets affected for microscopic bugs?
what's your ph?


----------



## Grower13 (May 11, 2016)

PH isn't supposed to be an issue with Organic nutrients......... it does look like multiple deficiencies......... let them dry out good before you water again........ plants being to wet to long look like that sometimes.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 11, 2016)

hawaiian5 said:


> It's roots organics Greenfield.* I haven't fed her since I transplanted her* in the pot she's currently in, which was 2 weeks ago. As for the color, it's like a tan color and even looks a little whitish. Looks like ash in some places. It's more dominant at the top of plant.





Grower13 said:


> PH isn't supposed to be an issue with Organic nutrients......... it does look like multiple deficiencies......... let them dry out good before you water again........ plants being to wet to long look like that sometimes.



yeah but his language suggest he's using synthetic nutes, which would kill any organic matter in the soil after the first feeding. after which he will be needing to ph each time he feeds


----------



## Grower13 (May 11, 2016)

ShOrTbUs said:


> yeah but his language suggest he's using synthetic nutes, which would kill any organic matter in the soil after the first feeding. after which he will be needing to ph each time he feeds


 :confused2:..... you know us potheads miss stuff all the time.:48:

He does have a calcium, magnesium and potassium deficiencies........ damage appears have taken place since he transplanted and he hasn't feed since transplant.(2 weeks)...........new soil should be feeding........ so yes if he has gone synthetic then he has a PH problem...... possibly caused by over feeding synthetic nutes........ if the soil is still organic then over watering is only thing I know that causes all those issues.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 14, 2016)

Roots Organics is a notoriously weak nutrient soil. Its organic soil but its not well charged or well chelated or something. The deficiency looks like potassium but most likely its the soil not being able to keep up with the plant. He needs to get a good organic nutrient tea AND get a small amount of microbe inoculant tea to get the soil picked up. He doesn't have strong enough microbe activity.


----------



## stonedagain714 (May 19, 2016)

i really suck at diognosing plant problem(dont want to be the reason someones crop dies if i give wrong advise)there is a site(growweedeasy.com)gives real pics of plant problems,not just drawings.easy to navigate.


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2016)

I too don't like roots soil or nute line. Looks like a little nute burn to me... but these guys are better at diagnosis then me. If you can, i would put her in fox farm ocean forest and see how she does. Good luck.. I bet you can pull her out of this.


----------



## stonedagain714 (May 19, 2016)

last year i bought roots organtics soil.it had root aphids in it.i never heard of root aphids until i ran into this problem.lost whole crop.larve eat roots and plants look like multiple defiencies.look at bottom of stem near soil to see if there is a waxy looking build up.your plants dont look that bad,doubt if thats the problem.wouldnt hurt to check though.


----------



## hawaiian5 (May 25, 2016)

Thx guys for all the help. The problem was that my led was way to close. I didn't think about that.


----------

